# East Harbor



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Anyone know if there is a tournament there tomorrow? Thinking of going but don't want to fight with all of the boats if there is.


----------



## Masterbaiter66 (Sep 3, 2016)

Could anyone give me the readers digest version of fishing East Harbor from my kayak? Where can I launch. What can I expect, what baits, what will I catch etc... trying to get up there in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93 (Jun 10, 2013)

KTkiff said:


> Anyone know if there is a tournament there tomorrow? Thinking of going but don't want to fight with all of the boats if there is.


Yes there is and Sunday too


----------

